# The Division Sound Glitch



## Mylo (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

habe ein komisches problem bei Division. Wenn ich in ein Menü gehe und dann zurück ins spielt, dann läuft die ganze Zeit noch dieses Menü-hall-geräusch. Es geht einfach nicht weg und nervt extrem! Schon seit dem ich das Spiel, spiele.

Jemand eine Lösung?


----------

